# Painting my JD



## darylburt69 (5 mo ago)

Would appreciate impute on the paint others have used in restoring their John Deere tractors. Tractor Supply has oil based enamel at $64.99 a gal........and another implement green for JD. ...at $44.99 a gal......my project is a 1946 B. Thanks for your impute!!!


----------



## Ford5610II (Jun 11, 2020)

Is this per gallon of brush-on paint? I have had pretty good results with the "generic" implement paint. If your sloppy or if the shop is too cold, you may get some dribbles, but I don't think an extra $20/gal would have solved that problem.


----------



## darylburt69 (5 mo ago)

Ford5610II said:


> Is this per gallon of brush-on paint? I have had pretty good results with the "generic" implement paint. If your sloppy or if the shop is too cold, you may get some dribbles, but I don't think an extra $20/gal would have solved that problem.


Yes....as stated....a gallon......but will thin for spray application......I believe the higher priced green is a Restoleum product.......automotive paint will no doubt be very expensive. Thaks for sharing.....not much discussion happening on this forum....


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is quite a bit of discussion here. Plenty of quality interaction. 
You may have to find a paint code if the exact colour is needed. Paint quality was different than it is today, and the colour was probably a little different as well. See the following website...








John Deere Classic Green Paint - TY25644,TY25655,TY25670






www.greenpartstore.com


----------



## mark pritzl (Apr 20, 2019)

About 3 years ago I decided to tackle painting my 1967 John Deere 2020 and had the same questions you are having. I finally settled on using John Deere branded enamel from a local John Deere dealer and adding hardener made by Valspar which the dealer also carried. Very pleased with the results and durability. Three years later and only a very slight fading on the top of the hood which is in full sun. I used a spray gun and no thinning of the paint because adding the hardener thins the paint enough. By far the hardest part of the job is cleaning!
Hot soapy water as a final step after scraping and sanding worked well with no problems with the paint coming loose.


----------



## darylburt69 (5 mo ago)

Thanks for your response......good information. .....been looking on the internet for a reasonable price for paint......all paint has gone bonkers in price.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

EVERYTHING has gone bonkers in price. I just got this month's sale flyer from the hardware store and the "sale" prices are higher than what the regular prices were last year. Enough ranting... getting back to painting your tractor. There are 2 slightly different color John Deere greens, the classic and the current color. I don't remember the year when stuff switched over, but I am very sure your tractor would be the classic green. The difference is very slight, so unless you are looking to do a 100% correct museum type restoration, use what you can get. And as it is always said about paint jobs, 90% of the work is prepping before painting.Does this tractor have a background story behind it? Like being a family heirloom? Won in a craps game? Found out under a tree somewhere? We all love hearing the stories of older machines if it has one.


----------



## darylburt69 (5 mo ago)

bontai Joe said:


> EVERYTHING has gone bonkers in price. I just got this month's sale flyer from the hardware store and the "sale" prices are higher than what the regular prices were last year. Enough ranting... getting back to painting your tractor. There are 2 slightly different color John Deere greens, the classic and the current color. I don't remember the year when stuff switched over, but I am very sure your tractor would be the classic green. The difference is very slight, so unless you are looking to do a 100% correct museum type restoration, use what you can get. And as it is always said about paint jobs, 90% of the work is prepping before painting.Does this tractor have a background story behind it? Like being a family heirloom? Won in a craps game? Found out under a tree somewhere? We all love hearing the stories of older machines if it has one.


My story will probably be boring for most......but I aquired this 1946 B in the process of buying some hunting proprty. It had been covered for unknown years but the cover disintegrated and left it exposed for years. I told the land owner to remove the tractir and reduce the sale price by $2,000 andcwe would make the deal. He did, then at the last minute wanted to leave it at no cost to us. It had NEW tires on the rears....three pt lift system......back blade. He said he had it started 5 years ago but his wife said it was more like ten. The brakes were rusted tight.......but the engine would turn over. A friend helped me bring it home and it has set for two years, in my extra garage. This summer I rebuilt the carb, changed all the fluids, new plugs. After hours of YouTube videos I got it to fire and eventually start. Adjusted the clutch rod so it engaged closer to me. Worked the brakes with rust blaster, WD, OIL. They are now free. Adjusted carb so it idles slow. Now, please know that I am not a mechanic but have a good measure of commonsense and courage to tackle things that need fixing. I enjoy restoring things. This 1946 JD is saying "please bring me back to my glory"......and I am ready to do just that.


----------

